# Parking in/near Bangor?



## kazzy94 (Sep 1, 2019)

Hey y'all, I posted a while back about moving to Maine. Well, I got here, lived in Harrington for a couple weeks, got a job, moved to Scarborough, lost my job, went to rehab and now I'm back in the Harrington area. I figure I'll go to Bangor. Any rest stops or suggested parking areas? I'm living a nondescript Ford ranger. The only thing that might draw attention to it is the Florida plate.


----------

